

Branding - Why I ate McDonald's in Kuala Lumpur - mrtron
http://troysimpson.co/branding-why-i-ate-mcdonalds-in-kuala-lampur

======
pbhjpbhj
> _You know with one hundred percent certainty that within 15 minutes you will
> leave the restaurant with a full stomach for under 5 US dollars._

Not in the UK you can't. Value meal is £4.30 with medium fries, large is
£4.80. That's $6.80 or $7.60.

I'm a pretty average 30-something (180cm, just under 90kg - OK slightly pudgy)
... that doesn't fill me up. I don't know how they do it, burger and chips
elsewhere will leave me full but at _chez_ McDo I always still feel hungry
(and often slightly nauseous).

~~~
dnautics
It's been a while since I ate in at a mcdonalds in the US (admittedly in an
airport) and I'm pretty sure I paid more than 5 USD.

------
dnautics
On the other hand there is something decidedly exciting about eating
"breakfast pork-katsu curry" at a McDonalds in Japan.

